# Will these springs fit???????



## ttnation (Oct 3, 2007)

200 civic springs. Would they fit 0n my 96 sentra?


----------



## ttnation (Oct 3, 2007)

2000 civic


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

did you consider the logical answer at all before posting this?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

lol 

No. They wont work buy springs for a 95-99 sentra.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for stating the obvious answer *that he should have known anyways.*.

ttnation, do you understand now?


----------

